# تعلم الرسم بطرق بسيطة ... متجدد



## مورا مارون (27 أغسطس 2008)

*رسم الوجه*http://alimohamedzaid.jeeran.com/archive/2008/4/552506.html​





 


 


 


 


 


 
*



*​ 
*انتظروااااا الرسومات التانية*​ 
*يا رب تعجبكم الفكرة*​


----------



## مورا مارون (27 أغسطس 2008)

*رسم العنزة*​


----------



## مورا مارون (27 أغسطس 2008)

*الفيل ابو زلومة*
*



*​


----------



## مورا مارون (27 أغسطس 2008)

*البيبي كرتون*​ 


*



*​


----------



## مورا مارون (27 أغسطس 2008)

*بطوط كرتون*
*



*​ 
النهرضة حنبتدي برسم الوجوه​ 
دي نموذج كرتون سهل وبسيط​ 





والان اصعب شويه​ 
البورتريه​ 
اتبعوا الخطوات​ 


 
انتظروا المزيد​ 
سلام المسيح معكم

*ادخلوااااااااااااااااا هناااااااااااا*

*لتكملة المقالة*
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=975649&posted=1#post975649​


----------



## M a r i a m (27 أغسطس 2008)

جميلة جدا يامورا بجد
ومفيدة على فكرة
ميرررررررررررسي ياحبي كتير​


----------



## amjad-ri (27 أغسطس 2008)

*شكرا يا مورة

انت تفيدنا كثيرا

شكرا  جزيلا  ​*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (27 أغسطس 2008)

واااااااااااااااااو حلوين قوووووووووووي

بحب الرسم جدا

بس مابعرفش ارسم​


----------



## ارووجة (27 أغسطس 2008)

عنجد فكرة حلوة كتير
ربنا يباركك


----------



## مورا مارون (29 أغسطس 2008)

amjad-ri قال:


> *شكرا يا مورة
> 
> انت تفيدنا كثيرا
> 
> شكرا  جزيلا  ​*





​


----------



## مورا مارون (29 أغسطس 2008)

ارووجة قال:


> عنجد فكرة حلوة كتير





ارووجة قال:


> ربنا يباركك


----------



## مورا مارون (29 أغسطس 2008)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> واااااااااااااااااو حلوين قوووووووووووي
> 
> بحب الرسم جدا
> 
> بس مابعرفش ارسم​





​


----------



## yerigagarin (29 أغسطس 2008)

*شكرا مورا 
علي الموضوع المفيد
*​


----------



## missorang2006 (29 أغسطس 2008)

*حلوين كتير يا مورا*


----------



## جيلان (30 أغسطس 2008)

*لا بجد تحفة
وبيسهلوا الامور كتير*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (30 أغسطس 2008)

*فكره جمده جدااا


وبالذات معايا لاني الحمد لله مش بعرف ارسم اي حاجه من صغري


مرسي جدااا مووورا​*


----------



## مورا مارون (6 سبتمبر 2008)

yerigagarin قال:


> *شكرا مورا *
> 
> *علي الموضوع المفيد*​


----------



## مورا مارون (6 سبتمبر 2008)

جيلان قال:


> *لا بجد تحفة*
> *وبيسهلوا الامور كتير*








فينك اشتقنالك

​


----------



## مورا مارون (6 سبتمبر 2008)

mikel coco قال:


> *فكره جمده جدااا​*
> 
> 
> *وبالذات معايا لاني الحمد لله مش بعرف ارسم اي حاجه من صغري*​
> ...


----------



## مورا مارون (6 سبتمبر 2008)

missorang2006 قال:


> *حلوين كتير يا مورا*


----------



## مورا مارون (17 أكتوبر 2008)

*النهرده حاجة محترفة خالص:*​ 

*تعلم مبادئ الرسم الأولية والضرورية، إذا أردت أن تصبح:*​ 

*فنـــاناً*
*مصممـاً*
*مصمم ألعاب فيديو*
*فنان صور متحركة*
*فنان تأثيرات خاصة*
*مصمم داخلي*
*رســام*
*مصمم أزياء*
*مسّــاح*
*مهندس*
*بنّــاء*
*مصــور*
*مصمم تخطيطات*
*مصمم حاسوب ...*​ 



*نبدأ مع الدرس التمهيدي*​ 


*المقدمة - السيطرة على قلم الرصاص*​ 

*الهدف - تعلم أهمية العين في توزيع التنسيق، والسيطرة على القلم.*​ 

*المواد - دفتر رسم، قلم رصاص HB، مسطرة*​ 



*1) التحكم بقلم الرصاص*
*المطلوب من المبتدئ رسم خط أفقي رقيق على بعد 1 سم *
*من أعلى الصفحة. *
*هذا الخط يبدو مرئياً على بعد نصف متر،*
*لكنه غير مرئي على بعد متر.*​ 

*2) السر في رسم خط خفيف (باهت) بقلم الرصاص لمسافة *
*طويلة، هو إمساك القلم بين الإبهام والسبابة،*
*وتحريك الذراع والكتف وليس الأصابع!*​ 

*




*​ 


*) رسم ثلاث خطوط أخرى في صفحة العمل، *
*تبعد 1 سم عن حافة الورقة.*​ 

*4) بعد ذلك، استعمال القلم في تغميق الهوامش مع ترك الزوايا، *
*حينها تعرف الفرق بين الخط الباهت والخط الثقيل.*​ 


*5) نرسم مستطيل بأبعاد 2 × 6 سم في الزاوية اليمنى السفلى *
*لكتابة العنوان والاسم، ويتم تغميق الحدود خاصته.*​ 


*



*​ 



*فن الرسم بقلم الرصاص - المنظور الأولي (الدرس الأول)*​ 

*الوقت - سوف نعطي ساعة واحدة لهذا الدرس.*​ 

*الهدف - تمكين المبتدئ من خلق مشهد ثلاثي الأبعاد على ورقة *
*ثنائية الأبعاد. هذا الدرس مهم جدا في فهم العمق بمجرد رسم *
*خطوط على الورق.*​ 


*المواد - دفتر رسم، قلم رصاص HB، مسطرة.*​ 

*سوف نتابع الرسم بقلم الرصاص والمسطرة.*​ 

*1) تقسيم صفحة العمل إلى أرباع متساوية بخطوط خفيفة.*​ 


*



*​ 

*) قم بتعليم نقطتي تماس الخط الأفقي الوسطي مع الحدود.*
*وتعرفان بنقطة الزوال اليمنى RVP *
*ونقطة الزوال اليسرى LVP*​ 

*(Right and Left Vanishing Points)*​ 

*



*​ 

*3) نرسم باقي الخطوط الخفيفة كما هو موضوح بالرسم أعلاه، *
*والمقاييس بدقة هي: 50 مم أسفل، 75 مم أعلى المركز.*​ 


*



*​ 





*4) نضفيف خطوطا عمودية خفيفة. لاحظ بأننا نضيف خطوطا من *
*ثلاث أنواع فقط: خطوط أو خطوط عمودية إلى نقطة الزوال *
*اليمنى أو اليسرى، لا توجد خطوط أخرى لرسمها. *
*مرة أخرى المقاييس بدقة هي:*
*35 مم يمين، و50 مم يسار المركز*​ 


*



*​ 


*5) نرسم مجموعة أخرى من الأعمدة (أسفل) *
*ونقارب القمم إلى نقطتي الزوال اليمنى واليسرى*​ 


*



*​ 

*6) نقوم بتغميق الحدود كما في الصورة*​ 

*



*​ 


*7) نكرر نفس الخطوات في الجهة اليسار كما يبدو *
*في الصورة أدناه.*
*



*​ 

*8) نقوم بتغميق الحدود كما في الصورة*​ 


*



*​ 


*9) نضيف منظورا آخر*​ 

*



*​ 

*10) نقوم بتغميق الحدود*​ 

*



*​ 

*11) نضيف منظورا خامسا*​ 

*



*​ 


*12) نقوم بتظليل الجانب الأيمن من الأبنية*​ 


*



*​ 

*13) نضيف بعض الخطوط الأفقية كدليل على الطرق والرصيف، *
*قم بتغميقها إذا كنت راضٍ عنها. *
*حاول إضافة بعض النوافذ والعلامات ..*​ 

*



*​ 
*يتبع يا شباب*​


----------



## مورا مارون (17 أكتوبر 2008)

*أستخدم أقلام التدرج على حسب الرقم الموضح وأسمه*


*SKETCH*


*



*
*يكون لأقلام الرصاص مجموعة من الدرجات*
*و تختلف عددها لكل شركة مصنعة .. *


*و تكون درجاتها كالتالي..*


*9H*
*... 4H 3H 2H H F HB B B1 2B 3B 4B 5B 6B*
*.... B9 E EE*



*<--------اغمق------ افتح----------->*


*وتكون الدرجات .. HB,H بدرجاتها لرسم الخطوط*
*و الخطوط الرئسية ..*


*اما B 2B فتبدأبوضع الظلال الخفيفة .*


*و 4B - 9B لأماكن الظل الغامق و تدكين الظلال النهائية ..*


*وتأتي الدرجات في علبة حسب نوع الشركة تأتي الدرجات ..*



*وأنصح بأستخدام هذه الأقلام التي توجد ضمن مجموعه*


*SKETCH*
*H1حــاولو عدم أستخدامه لمــا يسببه على الورق*
*من تشوهه اذ انه يحفرها ويسبب اثر في الصفحه*


*B2 هذ1 رائع لتكوين اللوحـــة*


*B4 لتحديدها *


*B7 يساعد بالتظليل*


*الطريقة الصحيحة للأمساك بالقلم ..*
*قد يعتقد العديد ان الامساك بالقلم لا يشكل فارق *
*ولكن هذا اعتقاد خاطئ ..*
*طريقة مسكة القلم لعمل الخطوط ..*



*



*


*والطريقة الصحيحة لمسك القلم لعمل الظل *
*و تستعمل ايضا في عمل الخطوط *
*و هي لا تترك تحديد داكن في اطراف الرسمة ..*



*



*




*2- الورق :*
*تستعمل غالبا نوعين من الورق ( الكانسون - الفبريان ) *
*و يكون نوع هذه الاوراق خشن ليساعد في عملية التظليل .*


*تأتي هذه الاوراق بجميع الالوان ..*
*وتوجد كراسات بنفس الاوراق ..*


*



*



*وأمــا الورق فأنــا لاأتقيد بنوعيه واحده أذ أنني ارسم بأكثر *
*من نوع ولكن انصح*


*SKETCH PAD*


*(Blending stump) او المدعكة *


*هناك الكثير يستعمل طريقة الاصابع لمزج الظل بهذه الطريق ..*


*



*



*ولكن يوجد عيب في هذه الطريقة هو ان الدهون الطبعية*
*الي في الاصابع تشوه اللوحة لذلك توجد الستمب حيث انها لفافة*
*من الاوراق تأتي بعدة احجام و تستعمل لدمج الظل و ميزتها*


*انها تستطيع دمج الظل في المساحات الصغيرة ..*





*و تستعمل بهذه الطريقة ..*



*



*



*أمـــا تضليل اللوحــة فأستخــدم يدي*
*طريقة عمل الاضاءة بالممحاه ..*


*



*

*انتظرواااااا المزيد *

*سلام المسيح معكم*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (17 أكتوبر 2008)

*جميل جدا يا مورا تسلم ايدك
انا احب الون واختار الالوان اكتر من انى ارسم*​


----------



## مورا مارون (21 أكتوبر 2008)

swety koky girl قال:


> *جميل جدا يا مورا تسلم ايدك*
> 
> 
> *انا احب الون واختار الالوان اكتر من انى ارسم*​


 حبتدي بدروس الالوان عشان خاطر عنيكي يا امررررر
​


----------



## مورا مارون (19 نوفمبر 2008)

*تابعوني *
*لتكملوا الدروس*

*انشالله يكون فيها افادة لمحبي الرسم*
*ربنا يباركم*​


----------



## kalimooo (10 يونيو 2009)

جميل يا مورا 
شكرا


----------



## وليم تل (10 يونيو 2009)

شكرا مورا
على الموضوع الجميل
ودمتى بود​


----------



## مورا مارون (19 يونيو 2009)




----------



## يوسف عطية (19 يونيو 2009)

الف شكررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## just member (19 يونيو 2009)

*موضوع رائع يا مورا*
*تسلم ايدك*
*ميرسى خالص بجد*
*ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك *
**​


----------



## KOKOMAN (19 يونيو 2009)

مجهود راااااااااائع يا مورا ​
ميررررررسى ليكى يا مورا 


ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك​


----------



## مورا مارون (21 يونيو 2009)




----------



## ABOTARBO (1 يونيو 2010)

*موضوع رااااااااااااااااااااائع 
عجبنى قوى
الرب يباركم
*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 يونيو 2010)

*فكره زى السكر يا مورا
يا ريتك تكمليها
ميرررسى على تعبك يا حبيبتى*


----------



## اكليل الشوك (2 يونيو 2010)

*خطوات سهلة و جميلة جدا يا مورا  و كمان رسومات جميلة جدا  مريى مورا ربنا يبلركك ​*


----------



## مورا مارون (1 يوليو 2010)

نورتوااا الموضوع


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (1 يوليو 2010)

*فكرة جمييييييييلة جدا*​


----------



## petit chat (1 يوليو 2010)

حلوين خالص مورا 
حاحاول اعلمهم لبناتى


----------



## حمورابي (1 يوليو 2010)

*تحية
في الحقيقة الرسم هو من الفنون التي يستطيع المرء التعبير بما في داخله ِ 
في لوحه أو نحت أيما كان الأسلوب سواء كان 
بالألوان .  أو.  القلم الرصاص .  أو .  اللألوان المائية . او الفحم .  الخ . من أدوات للرسم ْ 

يعتبر فن الرسم من أرقى الفنون . 

ولقد أبدع كثيرون في مقدرة سرد المشاعر والأحاسيس الداخلية في لوحات فنية عالية الدقة والجمال والرشاقة في أستعمال الريشة التي تكاد ّ تذوب في يد الفنان . . 

ويوجد رسامين تخصصوا في أسلوب معين في الرسم . 
ولقد أبدعوا في المجال الذي تخصصوا فيه ِ 
فمنهم من تخصص في 
التجريدية . أو . الأنطباعية . او .  الواقعية . ولا أتذكر ألأسماء الأخرى . 
الواقعية من المدارس الجميلة جداً والتي تكاد تكون مؤسسة على رسم شئ واقعي وموجود واغلب الاحياء يكون موديل جالس او صورة 
واما نصفي او كلي او بورت ريت اي الوجه فقط . 



نصيحة 
لمن يحب ان يتعلم الرسم فاليبدأ ب رسم صور 
أو مناظر طبيعية إما بقلم الرصاص او باللألوان . او الفحم 
من يرسم الكاريكاتير لن يستيطع ان يرسم أشياء واقعية وصحيحة النسب . 
 لأن يدهُ تعلمت على رسم أشياء لاوجود لها وغير صحيحة النسب . 

انا من محبي المدرسة الواقعية ودارسها 
 وإنْ شاء الله لو تسنى لي الوقت سوف أقدم لوحة ارسمها بالقلم الرصاص عن شخصية مشهورة . *


----------



## youseffff (1 يوليو 2010)

كل الشكر ليكي


----------

